# Pics on my convict setup (they just had there first spawn)



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

I thought I would put up some photos of my convicts and their home. These guys are the first cichlids that I have ever had (although I have kept goldfish in the past) and they are definately the most interesting fish I have kept. I have always wanted an oscar but do not currently have room for a tank to house one. I noticed their first spawn when I got home from work today with around 30 lil tadpole like things being followed around the nest by the mother. I have tried to get photos of them but they are so small that they havent turned out.

The pair have been together for just under two weeks now and as you can see there is a massive size discrepancy between them but the female was the largest one they had and looked so **** pretty that I figured I would take a risk. I was worried during the first 3 days as the male got pretty aggressive towards her but she was too quick and did ok. Now it is actually the female who attackes the male occassionaly .Now he leaves her alone in that sense...which is unfortanuate for the poor dainos (which I have six of). Since the spawn the male is really trying to hunt them down but so far is much much too slow for them.

I was worried that the Danios would eat the spawn when they keep spilling out of the driftwood but they seem to show no interest in them what so ever. I also have a bristlenose in there who has done an amazing job cleaning the algae.....he currently hides out behind the filter.

Anyway I am currently after ideas of how to make the tank look a bit more natural for them. I will probably take out the two pots of hairgrass partly because the plastic pot doesnt look the best and partly because the male is ripping them to pieces. Once the spawn is larger I will probably move the fake plastic log away from the driftwood with anubus just to make it less cluttered. :-? Any ideas please? :-?

I know it isnt your typical size tank for convicts as it is a 76 litre cube meausre 40cm in width and 46cm high. I don't water changes of 1/3 once a week.

I will leave the Danios in there until I loose a couple (they seem to be holding there own thus far and leaving the spawn alone) then I will look to moving them to my spare tank.

:-? How long should I look to removing the spawn out of the tank to avoid the parents eating them? I have a lil tank setp for them already. :-?

Anyway here are the pics

Although the male doesn't have strong stripes like the female I really like his dark grey colour and strong body shape...sometimes he has a purple tint to him and purple eyes ..kinda like a mini oscar


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

the pics are bigger if you click on them


----------



## KC (Apr 28, 2008)

Great convicts! The plants in the pots are okay, but the driftwood and fake log look good to me as is. Nice tank and great pics!


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

ok I have taken out the harigrass in plastic pots and I am about to add to more pieces od driftwood.

I have a small tank setup for the fry so will probably look to moving them soon if the parents turn on them or start breeding behaviour.....around 10 days now since they spawn was free swiming and still no signs of it yet.....

just another quick question.....do you think my large male con is a full breed con?....I just go thinking about it the other day as he has very light ....almost barely noticable black stripes yet he has four dark black spots in a line just behind his eye and one on his tail....see last pic......it just seemed a lil unusual too me.

Will post up new pics on the new setup once I get it sorted...


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Well here are the updated photos as promised.....the tank setup looks alot better in person

I'm looking to add a couple of tallesh plants to add a bit more green to the tank....any ideas???

Thinking of taking the lil potted plant out too and possibly the fake hollow log although they do like to hide out in it.

Who likes the rainbow colours on the lil female??? I think shes due to spawn again soon as shes getting a lil tubby.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

How big is that tank? I like your aquascaping, but when your cons get bigger, they are going to need something like a 20 gallon long to be happy. I've had pair kill each other in 20 Longs, so I can't imagine having them in anything smaller. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

the tank is a 76litre....40cm cube 46cm high


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

just thought I would add an update of the grow out of the first con spawn....I have 14 left out of a 20 fry spawn with the biggest now arounnd 3cm. I have also included pics of the fourth batch of eggs....the 2nd and 3rd batches were eaten by the bristlenose who has just been relocated.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow awesome setup and BEAUTIFUL pair!    :thumb:


----------



## OceanDevil (Jul 17, 2005)

Very nice female.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Just thought I would add a few more updates of the progress of my first batch on cons before I give them away to the LFS next weekend.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats an awesome looking female with the orange along her dorsal fin. I have one like her, but its not as colorful as yours. She is the mom?


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

Well they have spawn again....more pics

I just gave 20 juves from the frist batch away to the LFS....emotional times hahah


----------

